# Help one of our most esteemed members



## GB (Feb 8, 2006)

Kitchenelf has entered a recipe contest and is now in the top ten. Here recipe deserves to win. If you agree then please vote for her. You can vote once per day so get your vote in for today and then keep on voting each day until she takes first prize  

This is a link to the contest and her recipe is the 4th Avenue Tuna Tartare which looks amazing IMO!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 8, 2006)

She's got my vote!!  And will tomorrow and the day after... it IS a wonderful recipe!!  my best wish to her!!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 8, 2006)

I voted for her  hope she wins...


----------



## buckytom (Feb 8, 2006)

anything for elfie!!!! 

my vote is in.

c'mon everyone. we wouldn't be the site we are today without elfie (and of course all of the admins and site helpers, but elfie was instrumental in the beginning).

keep bumping up this thread, and get to voting, or maidrite and i will come to your house and eat all of your food.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 8, 2006)

I voted for her!

I think her recipe is very creative -- way more so that a few of the others, particularly the chicken wing recipe that is in 1st place right now.

It also sounds very, very yummy. Lots of flavors and textures that look like they work together.


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 8, 2006)

*EVERYBODY VOTE FOR ELF NOW!!!!!!!!!*
*OR ELSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *







*YOU WON'T HAVE A "MAIDRITE DAY" !  *














*VOTE NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *
*AND HAVE A " MAIDRITE DAY "  *


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 8, 2006)

We have a way to go to bump her up to #1, but we can do it!  Keep voting everyone!


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 8, 2006)

Count me in!

Voting each day - it's in my favs now.


----------



## middie (Feb 8, 2006)

of course i'll vote for her !


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 8, 2006)

Got my vote too! If they let you keep voting, I'll do it everyday. GOOD LUCK ELF!!!!! Come back and tell us how you did!!


----------



## Raven (Feb 8, 2006)

I voted too! 

~ Raven ~


----------



## wasabi (Feb 8, 2006)

Voted! Good luck, Elf!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!  I didn't even know the voting had started and I feel that the others that haven't gotten many votes don't know either.  Nothing was said about when it actually started.  I appreciate VERY MUCH the votes - really, really!!  I guess now that I actually see the recipe on the site it's true.  I was so embarassed when they sent me an e-mail stating I had gotten in the top 10 because I had to ask them what recipe I entered  

They will let you vote once a day from the same ISP number.  If everyone sends this link to their friends they can send me their dishes and I'll wash them if I win


----------



## buckytom (Feb 8, 2006)

i'd settle for just seeing you around here more elfie.

good luck, we're all here for you. 

vote early and often everyone!!!!!!


----------



## callie (Feb 8, 2006)

My vote is in, too, and I'll cast my vote each day!  GO ELF!!


----------



## BigDog (Feb 8, 2006)

Y'all, we better kick it in to high gear here as she's quite behind in the running!


----------



## MJ (Feb 8, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! I didn't even know the voting had started and I feel that the others that haven't gotten many votes don't know either. Nothing was said about when it actually started. I appreciate VERY MUCH the votes - really, really!! I guess now that I actually see the recipe on the site it's true. I was so embarassed when they sent me an e-mail stating I had gotten in the top 10 because I had to ask them what recipe I entered
> 
> They will let you vote once a day from the same ISP number. If everyone sends this link to their friends they can send me their dishes and I'll wash them if I win


Hi Kitchenelf, great to "see" you around again!!!!! ~~~~~ 

You have my vote!!! Good luck my friend!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 8, 2006)

She got my vote!


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 8, 2006)

I just voted - looked at all the recipes - kitchenelf, yours looks wonderful....Wow! Sandyj


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes I do have some SERIOUS catching up to do but I can get it my/our best shot!!!!  I've got a great support system here and thank you again everyone!!!!  

Thanks for understanding the issue here BigDog - I do need some major help!!!!  Tell anyone you can too vote.  I am pestering my friends with an e-mail once a day!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 9, 2006)

JUst voted, good luck Elf.
I'll be back tomorrow..


kadesma


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2006)

I just got my vote in for today.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 9, 2006)

my votes in! hope she wins!


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 9, 2006)

Bookmarked the voting site, and I'll be back as often as it'll let me vote. Fingers crossed that our dear Kitchen Elf wins!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2006)

bumpity bump 

here's the link again: http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

did you vote today?

btw, in linking to epi, do you see all of the ads and really freakin annoying pop ups? be grateful we don't have to deal with that. thanks andy.


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2006)

got my vote in again


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2006)

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## corazon (Feb 9, 2006)

vote vote vote


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 9, 2006)

i VOTED today to,how is she doing?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not doing very good!!  I hadn't even realized the voting started at the beginning of the month so everyone got a head start~ but I'm paddling like the dickens!!!! 

BUT - I am progressing thanks to you guys and my local friends - I'll have to write down percentages tomorrow.  It was exciting just having my recipe chosen as one of the top ten.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't worry, girl, we got your back! I voted today!


----------



## Dove (Feb 9, 2006)

She has my vote !!! Forever....
Well, every day that the contest is going.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 10, 2006)

Just to say she's just got my third vote as I am bumping this up


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2006)

another copy of the link: http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

another vote.

last night elfie was at 5.5 %, today she's 6.2 percent. 

not good enough people. go bother your neighbors, friends, even get your cat to vote. but do it.

do it   do it   do it   do it   do it.


----------



## GB (Feb 10, 2006)

She is moving up. Kitchenelf is now at 6.2%. Lets make that jump more today!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 10, 2006)

my votes in again!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 10, 2006)

voted again this morning


----------



## middie (Feb 10, 2006)

another vote in from me


----------



## middie (Feb 10, 2006)

she's at 6.3 % now


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 10, 2006)

THANKS GUYS!  I haven't really paid total attention to the others but while I have progressed from 3. something to 6. something the top leaders are still on their same percentage number - or at least very close.  I'm going to send out my daily e-mail and bug everyone else I know.

THANKS again!

Yes, bug your neighbors! lol


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2006)

voted again!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2006)

bump.

vote now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 10, 2006)

voted once again..and happy to do it.

kadesma


----------



## callie (Feb 10, 2006)

me, too - me, too!  voting every day!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 10, 2006)

Me too, Me too, will be back tomorrow  Hi Callie 


kadesma


----------



## callie (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi, kadesma!!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## SierraCook (Feb 10, 2006)

I voted for Elf's recipe, even though I am not that fond of that type of dish.   Good luck, kitchenelf.    Don't forget to vote everyone!!


----------



## callie (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP for Saturday!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2006)

another vote.

another link: http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

vooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooote!

there once was a chef named elfie, 
who some say had bats in her belfrey,  
but her dish of tartare
will win it by far,
if you vote from all the computers in your company...


----------



## callie (Feb 11, 2006)

Cute poem, bucky!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks callie, it's really a limerick. i have another one about a guy from nantucket, if you want to hear that one...

here's the link for this page: http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## jkath (Feb 11, 2006)

Bucky, you and I think alike!

There once was a tartare of tuna
that we'd all eat latah' or soonah'
So we voted online
All of the time
and it became the great kahuna!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> another vote.
> 
> another link: http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll
> 
> ...




That's just pure, raw talent Bucky!!!!!!!    Thanks guys!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Bucky, you and I think alike!
> 
> There once was a tartare of tuna
> that we'd all eat latah' or soonah'
> ...



Cute jkath!  Love it!


----------



## corazon (Feb 12, 2006)

bump! bump! bump!
did you ever ride a wump?
we have a wump with just one hump.
but we know a man called mr. gump
mr. gump has a seven hump wump
so...
if you like to go bump! bump!
just jump on the hump of the wump of gump.
~Dr Seuss


----------



## pdswife (Feb 12, 2006)

love Dr. Seuss.


Voted again!  Good luck KE


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been voting.  Good luck kitchenelf!

 Barbara


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2006)

6.8% and climbing. Keep it up


----------



## kadesma (Feb 12, 2006)

Just voted...Go ELF 


kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 12, 2006)

voted again - good luck Kitchenelf!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 13, 2006)

bump!!!!!

go vote!!!!! *now!!!!!!!!!!!*

the link: http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

and it's 4th avenue tartare, for all of my friends with no short term memory.










umm, what were we talking about? oh yeah, voting. go vote....


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 13, 2006)

I voted again


----------



## GB (Feb 13, 2006)

Another vote in. Keep em coming everyone!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 13, 2006)

another vote from me!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 13, 2006)

I voted


kadesma


----------



## middie (Feb 13, 2006)

6.9.. we can get her higher than that !!!!!!!!!!!!
c'mon people vote vote VOTE !!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 13, 2006)

Just made it to 7!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 13, 2006)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> *EVERYBODY VOTE FOR ELF NOW!!!!!!!!!*
> *OR ELSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just a reminder for everyone!!  Let's all have a Maidrite day and vote!!


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 13, 2006)

one more vote here....


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I do need some major votes to pull ahead even one place.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 13, 2006)

you've got mine tomorrow and tomorrow til we get you to the top..

kadesma


----------



## wasabi (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't forget to vote everyday!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!!!  You're the best.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 14, 2006)

She's now 7,1 and moved up a place!!   
Keep voting everyone!!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 14, 2006)

Voted Again Today...


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 14, 2006)

voted again today - good luck!


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2006)

7.2... more votes people !!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2006)

2 more votes in for me today. i should be able to get a few more, gotta find unoccupied computers on another lan in my building.


----------



## callie (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's the link again - just to make it easier... 

http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

Go elf!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

I voted---Did YOU ? 


kadesma


----------



## jammyx (Feb 14, 2006)

i voted 

cool recipe 

good luck


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 14, 2006)

I voted!!!! And I can honestly say it really IS the best recipe!!! Its right up my alley. WAY TO GO ELF!!!!!  

GUYS GET VOTING!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2006)

yep... I voted!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2006)

3 votes in today, and counting. 

here's the link again: http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 14, 2006)

THANKS GUYS!!!!


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2006)

of course i voted today. what kind of person would i be if i didn't ??


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't forget to vote today. Kitchenelf is up to 7.3%


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 15, 2006)

voted again today!


----------



## middie (Feb 15, 2006)

got mine in for today


----------



## buckytom (Feb 15, 2006)

2 more here.

and another link: http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 15, 2006)

Can't believe I just now saw this thread.  My votes are coming in.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 15, 2006)

Bucky must be doing some awesome job!!  Elf is now at 7,3%!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 15, 2006)

Voted again!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Voted for today!


----------



## corazon (Feb 15, 2006)

bumpity bump


----------



## kadesma (Feb 15, 2006)

voted today 

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks guys!  I'm the only one that has pulled up almost 4 points - it could happen if everyone kept at it like at the beginning - bug your friends - if a bunch of people could vote the rest of the month I feel good about pullling up.

The top recipe has only pulled up 2 points.  

The recipe to vote for is 4th Avenue Tuna Tartare.

THANKS - I know I'm bugging everyone but I really am the only person that has gone up that many points - it just takes sticking to it.  (sorry, I know this is getting old).

www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

Vicky


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2006)

never apologize elfie. we love you and would walk miles to cast a vote to help you win.
ok, maybe a coupla blocks, but you'd still win.

can you pick me up? or can we rent a bus maybe, like the ones in cancun, that sell dos equis lager?


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

i VOTED AGAIN...


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 16, 2006)

i made my friday vote!


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2006)

7.4 % !!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 16, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> i made my friday vote!


 
But today is Thursday....    Now I'm confused!!  


 

John


----------



## kadesma (Feb 16, 2006)

I voted


kadesma


----------



## callie (Feb 16, 2006)

My vote for the day is in, too! 

Go elf!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 16, 2006)

7.5 % and Rising Lets pick it up Gang..................................................................
*VOTE NOW VOTE NOW OR THIS WILL BE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Does this go in the "SUSHI" area or  "FRESH MEAT" ?  *


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2006)

Maidrite!  I knew I paid you big bucks for a reason!  I sure wouldn't want to be in his chute!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2006)

If anyone wants to vote today/tonight it would be WONDERFUL!!!  www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

vote for 4th Avenue Tuna Tartare

I swear once this is over I won't bug you guys to death!!!

THANKS!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 17, 2006)

*I for one Hope you do bug us after, We Missed You !!!!!!!!!!!!  *
*Vote Now Before I send the Boys after you !  *
http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay James, you "motivated" me enough, I casted my today's vote!! 

7,5% she's constantly moving up!!  She maybe overtaking yet another soon!!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

voted again this miorning


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 17, 2006)

my votes in for friday (i think i said yesterday was friday -  - oh well, both thursday and friday votes are in).


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 17, 2006)

*7.6 % and rising ok Gang Lets Vote !!!!! Move it, Move It,  Move it !!!!!!!!!  *
http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2006)

*sir, yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

sir, permission to vote, sir!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 17, 2006)

*Granted You Knucklehead..... Now Move it, Move it, Move it.......  *
http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll *Vote Now, Vote Often !!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 17, 2006)

I like to move it move, I like to move it move it, Ya like to... MOVE IT!!!

Yeah go Elf!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2006)

THANK YOU!

I know there's a few that are WAAAAY ahead but they haven't moved 4 places like I have - they have moved no more than 1 or 2 - thank you everyone!!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 18, 2006)

OK 7.7 % We are just about to overhaul another, We are doing Great Lets Try Harder To get more involved......... Tell Everyone Even the Guy down the Street !!!!!  Vote Vote Vote !!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Heres the Link Again in case you forgot !!! http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll  
*4th Av. Tuna Tartare !!!!!!!!!!!! Check and Vote  !!!!!!!!! *


----------



## buckytom (Feb 18, 2006)

bump.

bump bump bump bump bump

can someone please let the vote out? it has to go...

and you need to vote for elfie.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 18, 2006)

Casting my votes


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy Saturday - my vote is in!


----------



## callie (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

Go elf!!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 18, 2006)

voted for today,as long as I can find the link I will vote every single day till the contest is closed...  here's to you kitchenelf!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 18, 2006)

I voted today  

kadesma


----------



## BigDog (Feb 18, 2006)

Running 6th right now, but right on the backside of 5th and knocking on their door. First through third are running away, so we gotta get to voting! only 10 more days! I think if we keep it up, KE will easily get 4th, but we've gotta step it up way more to get to the top!

I vote every time I can get the chance. Unfortunately that's not as often as I like.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 18, 2006)

If she wins ELf has to make ALL of us the dish!   Im voting every day too.


----------



## corazon (Feb 18, 2006)

bump bump and bump


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2006)

stop that cora. 

ok, go ahead... 

 

bump right back  atcha

vote for elfie's 4th street tuna tartare.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 19, 2006)

even though it is very early (1 am) - I voted for my sunday vote!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 19, 2006)

voted......


----------



## callie (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

*ELF is on the move!!  Go elf!!*


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 19, 2006)

Come on Gang we need to pick it up, Still at 7.7 we should have overtaken the 7.8 recipe by now. I'm Using Kitchen Elfs Favorite Color. Ok Second Favorite, Here is her most Favorite color  . Vote and Make sure you tell all of your buddies, Let's Vote Vote Vote !!!!!!!!
Do this and you can ask, "Did I do that ??????"  
4th Avenue Tuna Tartare
http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2006)

a bump, and a vote!

c'mon people now,
smile on your brother
everybody get together,
c'mon and vote for elfie, right now.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

voted.  You're moving up!


----------



## callie (Feb 20, 2006)

http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


*Go elf!!*


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank You Everyone!!!


----------



## cara (Feb 20, 2006)

If it wouldn't be for our elf I would never vote for anything with tuna


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

I voted,come on voters, vote for kitchenelf...


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> If it wouldn't be for our elf I would never vote for anything with tuna



Double thank you cara!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2006)

I voted 


kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

voted!  7.8%!!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 20, 2006)

voted again today! good luck!


----------



## MJ (Feb 20, 2006)

*Lets go!*

http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll







Good luck KE!


----------



## corazon (Feb 20, 2006)

Two votes from me today.  She's now in 5th place and climbing!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2006)

I took quite a jump today!  Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yey, DC power is taking its effect!!  Meatballs we are gonna get ya


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 21, 2006)

*8.0 % Way to Go Gang I am Proud of You, Vote Once a day Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *
*Vote for  4th Avenue Tuna Tartare* *GO Team Go................ Elf  We Are All Here For You !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## marmalady (Feb 21, 2006)

KE, coming in to this late, but you've got my vote - and support!  And it's great to see you on the boards again!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 21, 2006)

voted again today...


----------



## buckytom (Feb 21, 2006)

another vote. should be able to get in a few more today as i'll be working in a few control rooms, checking out graphics systems. i'll tell whomever's on the nearby computer that i need to use it for a second to test something.  

here be the link: http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 21, 2006)

My votes in Elf!  Good Luck!!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 21, 2006)

just voted

kadesma


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2006)

got another vote in


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2006)

voted again!!


----------



## corazon (Feb 22, 2006)

Being bumped.
Up to 8.0!
http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 22, 2006)

voted again


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 22, 2006)

my wednesday vote is in!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2006)

anudder vote!!!!

8.1 percent.


we've got meatballs in tzatziki in our sights!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 22, 2006)

the link~~~~~~~http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank You!!!!!  As my number is going up I'm watching the other numbers come down.  I'm now in 4th place I think - all I have to do is keep on going up and the others will come down - thanks everyone.  There's only until the end of the month - any people you can send this to will be appreciated!  

Thanks again!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 22, 2006)

just voted...

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

todays vote has been cast!


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2006)

as was mine !


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2006)

got two votes in today


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 23, 2006)

Please Vote for Elf !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
You will always be a "Winner" in our Book *Kitchenelf !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *
http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 23, 2006)

*AND i VOTED TODAY AS WELL... GO ELFIE YOUR GOING UP...*


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 23, 2006)

my thursday vote is in - good luck!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2006)

We are closing in on the meatballs ever so close!! Let's turn up the gear!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 23, 2006)

Thursday morning, just voted 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Feb 23, 2006)

got another vote in today


----------



## RMS (Feb 23, 2006)

I voted too!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 24, 2006)

BUMP

http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


John


----------



## GB (Feb 24, 2006)

She is tied for 4th place right now with 8.2%. Keep those votes coming!


----------



## RMS (Feb 24, 2006)

voted again!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 24, 2006)

Voted Again Today!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 24, 2006)

Friday morning vote in!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah!!  We have overtaken the meatballs!!  
Now we gotta go for the double digit!!  Go Elf!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2006)

4th place is not good enough for our elfie.

vote darn it, voooooooooooote.


----------



## RMS (Feb 24, 2006)

gotta keep this on top.
Bump


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2006)

THANK YOU GUYS!!!!

www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

vote for 4th Avenue Tuna Tartare

You guys have moved me up a lot and I thank you very much for helping me out!!!!


----------



## GB (Feb 24, 2006)

It is the least we can do for you Kitchenelf!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yeah!!  We have overtaken the meatballs!!



Not sure why but that made me laugh hysterically!!!!! 

Miracles have happened - but it's going to take a big one to jump up much more.  4 more days left to vote!  

Thanks GB!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2006)

yup, scratch the meatballs, we're heading for third place!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 24, 2006)

*We Love You Kitchenelf, You will be in our Hearts Forever !!!!!!!   *

*Vote for 4th Avenue Tuna Tartare*
*She does Her Best for Us, Lets Return the Favorite Gang !!!!!!!!!!*
http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll


----------



## middie (Feb 24, 2006)

I voted today, but it didn't show me the results.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 24, 2006)

voted on Feb 24


----------



## kadesma (Feb 24, 2006)

Voted, did'nt see results...


kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2006)

there's an error with epi's response page. i wonder if that will effect the results.
elfie, if you don't win, complain like a florida democrat!!!! (after stops at the doctor, and the bank)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 24, 2006)

I voted for her, but only after looking at the other recipes as well.  Though we are a freindly bunch around here, I have to be honest in my vote.  Otherwise, there is no true test of the participant skills.  I voted for her because she won my vote, not for popularity.  she deserves the win.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## JMediger (Feb 24, 2006)

I voted for you too ... good luck!
I haven't read all the messages here so maybe you've already answered but what do you win, other than the almightly bragging right?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 25, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I voted for her, but only after looking at the other recipes as well. Though we are a freindly bunch around here, I have to be honest in my vote. Otherwise, there is no true test of the participant skills. I voted for her because she won my vote, not for popularity. she deserves the win.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
screw honesty, elfie is our girl!!!! where's your loyalty man?!?

i voted!!! dishonestly, but i'm good with that.


----------



## RMS (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't forget to vote today!  I did!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 25, 2006)

I got your back BuckyTom, 
buckytom vbmenu_register("postmenu_234542", true); 
Certified Master Chef




Lets get Elf Over the Top VOTE, VOTE, VOTE,
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=929&d=1140150720
Or BuckyTom, Me, and the Boys will come a calling !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 25, 2006)

Good morning, I just voted 

kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Feb 25, 2006)

ya know, not that i'm not trying to start some rumors,  

but i heard the la mancha mushroom tapas were not made by "the man", nor did they have any tapas in them at all.  

and the prosciutto rolls had $50's rolled up in them. truffle oil the judges' palms as it were. truffle oil my butt is all i have to say.  no, wait...

vietnamese spring rollls: try $100's. the judges were told the chef's name was _benjamin_ ngyuen.

ginger's ceviche? sounds like something she picked up on vacation, and western doctors know of no cure. 

mandarin chicken wings? i've never heard of a place in upstate n.y. called mandarin, so they just ripped off an idea that didn't need improving.  

and let's just say that the mushroom profiteroles were made with _veeery speeecial_ mushrooms...


----------



## callie (Feb 25, 2006)

www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

Go elf!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Goodweed - I appreciate the approach you took!  

4 more days to vote!

Whoever asked the prize is a "whoopty-do" Kitchen Aid dishwasher.

Thanks guys - I appreciate it.

bucky - only you could up with that stuff!!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 25, 2006)

voted! ..................


----------



## JMediger (Feb 25, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ... Whoever asked the prize is a "whoopty-do" Kitchen Aid dishwasher ...


 
That was me and VERY cool!  Good luck elf!  I wish I'd known earlier  , I would have voted more.  I'll just get in the days that are remaining ...

Good Luck!


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 26, 2006)

Been voting daily...will keep voting until it's over.


----------



## RMS (Feb 26, 2006)

I voted!  What are the standings now?


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

I voted again!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2006)

RMS - they don't show the standings anymore.  I figure they withhold that at the end to keep it eiither A) suspenseful, or B) keep from people getting caught up in the cheating process or C) start looking at all the isp's used and make sure that one isp voted once per day and no more.

And I wish I had known sooner myself that the voting had started  

Thanks for your votes everyone!!!


----------



## Bugs (Feb 26, 2006)

she got my vote! hope she wins!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll

*Vote for 4th Avenue Tuna Tartare*

*Go on and Vote You know you want to....... I Double Dog Dare You !!!!   *


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 27, 2006)

Got my vote in


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 27, 2006)

It is not amusing that they are hiding the current standings!! 

Just today and tomorrow... let's keep on voting all the same!!


----------



## RMS (Feb 27, 2006)

I voted again!
It sure is suspenseful! 
One day left to go!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 27, 2006)

monday morning vote from me!


----------



## middie (Feb 27, 2006)

another one from me


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

just voted..

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 28, 2006)

I just put in my last possible vote... still no standings visible grrrr 

My best wishes to you, Elf!!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 28, 2006)

got my vote in this morning...


----------



## RMS (Feb 28, 2006)

I voted and now I've got my fingers crossed!
Good luck Kitchenelf!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 28, 2006)

another vote. keep 'em coming everyone.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 28, 2006)

my tuesday vote is in!


----------



## middie (Feb 28, 2006)

got my last vote in. 
good luck elfie !


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 28, 2006)

*http://www.epicurious.com/ten/poll*
*Vote for 4th Avenue Tuna Tartare*
*PLEASE JUST DO IT ! TIMES RUNNING OUT LAST DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 28, 2006)

This is the last day for voting - thanks everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## corazon (Feb 28, 2006)

last chance to get those votes in


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks corazon90!!!!!  I have sent out so many e-mails to my friends and begged them to send the link to everyone they know and then to everyone "they" know!  lol  At least I gave it an excellent shot with the help of you guys!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2006)

elfie, even if epi doesn't pick you for the winner, you are still #1 around here.

three cheers for elfie!!!!!!!

hip hip...


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2006)

Hooray                 !


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2006)

*hip hip...*


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 1, 2006)

Hooray !!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2006)

*hip hip...*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 1, 2006)

hippidy hooray!!

Yoooooou are the champion, my frieeend...
Here in DC you always are!!

Keep on rocking!! 

(you should get a special prize for the way you climbed up, no one else did!!)


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2006)

elfie has lots of experience having to climb up things...  

(running awayyyyyyyyy)


----------

